
Which CSS framework is most promising to use display 'grid' instead of 'flex' - xxxmaster
Firefox 52 was released and there were tons of comments that they bring display: grid into the game. 
So I wonder if there is any information which of the frameworks out there will allow me to do an easy migration without completely changing the markup but by just switching&#x2F;adding&#x2F;removing classes.<p>I am setting up new project and I want to use Grid layout today and not to regret when the time comes :)<p>Thanks for the info!
======
xxxmaster
Some of the frameworks I consider currently are:
[http://getskeleton.com/](http://getskeleton.com/)
[https://picturepan2.github.io/spectre/](https://picturepan2.github.io/spectre/)
[http://milligram.github.io/](http://milligram.github.io/) [http://semantic-
ui.com/introduction/getting-started.html](http://semantic-
ui.com/introduction/getting-started.html)
[http://materializecss.com/](http://materializecss.com/)
[http://bulma.io/](http://bulma.io/)

